# dell inspiron 1100 drivers needed



## dlim111

I reformatted my dell inspiron 1100 and after getting some drivers from dells website, I still need the Ethernet Controller, PCI Modem, and USB Controller drivers. I cant seem to find it anywhere? any help?


----------



## elf

The computer should have come with a cd labeled "Drivers and Utilities" or something to that effect.

Or, assuming that you are using WindowsXP you can download them from the DELL Support site.


----------



## batty_professor

The drivers and utilities CD will have a self install utility.


----------



## driver2

dlim111 said:


> I reformatted my dell inspiron 1100 and after getting some drivers from dells website, I still need the Ethernet Controller, PCI Modem, and USB Controller drivers. I cant seem to find it anywhere? any help?


----------



## Terrister

Here is the link to the Dell page if you want the most up to date drivers.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s=dhs&SystemID=INS_PNT_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=EN

Sometimes those driver cds are way out of date.


----------

